# Let's Have an Oscar Poll: Best Actress



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Who did you think will win the best actress award?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not seen any of these but the buzz seems to be for Kate Winslet, and she's probably due.  And the Academy does take that into account.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Unless they want to honor Her Highness, Queen Meryl Streep, one more time. Even so, I voted for Kate Winslet. This seems to be her year.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Anne Hathaway might be the dark horse for an upset.  But it's a pretty dark horse....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think Anne Hathaway might be the dark horse for an upset. But it's a pretty dark horse....
> 
> Betsy


I don't think she's "paid her dues" enough yet to win an award. To me, this is really a two horse race.

L


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I think Kate will win, I mean she won the Golden Globe and they're usually the 'safe' prediction. But I loved Anne Hathaway's role, she hasn't paid her dues yet, that's true
My heart is with Merryl her role was amazing, as usual, and yes she has won, but she has been nominated 14 times, is it?, and only won 3 if my memory doesn't deceit me....
I 'm torn, but I'll be happy with a win for either of those three..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> I think Kate will win, I mean she won the Golden Globe and they're usually the 'safe' prediction. But I loved Anne Hathaway's role, she hasn't paid her dues yet, that's true
> My heart is with Merryl her role was amazing, as usual, and yes she has won, but she has been nominated 14 times, is it?, and only won 3 if my memory doesn't deceit me....
> I 'm torn, but I'll be happy with a win for either of those three..


15 nominations, 2 wins. That might go up to 3 tomorrow night (although I am still voting for Kate Winslet).

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to go with Kate Winslet... it's about time!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

How about anyone other than Angelina Jolie? No?

I think this one is Kate Winslet's, mostly because most people feel like it's due. Meryl Streep was excellent in Doubt, and I would be happy if she won. It's been over twenty years since her last Oscar won. 

Anne Hathaway, in my opinion, is also really deserving, but I agree that she might seem a little too green for Academy Voters against Kate Winslet & Meryl Streep. Maybe ten years from now, Rachel Getting Married will be to Anne Hathaway, as Titanic is to Kate Winslet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> How about anyone other than Angelina Jolie? No?


How about anyone other than Angelina Jolie, yes! I wouldn't vote for her for best homewrecker, even though she seemed to do a stellar job in that performance.

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Meryl Streep


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll go with the anybody but Angelina Jolie vote as well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought Kate was very pretty last night. Her dress looked beautiful and I liked her hair.

L


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I loved how Kate told Meryl Streep to "suck it up". How cool would it be to tell Meryl Streep to "suck it up", and on national television, no less!?!?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How about anyone other than Angelina Jolie, yes! I wouldn't vote for her for best homewrecker, even though she seemed to do a stellar job in that performance.
> 
> L


It really irritated me last night when Jennifer Anniston was on stage as a presenter, and the cameraman switched to a shot of Jolie. What did he expect? A little mud wrestling between the two?  The media should give it a rest. Anniston has been through more than enough without having it all constantly shoved down her throat.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> It really irritated me last night when Jennifer Anniston was on stage as a presenter, and the cameraman switched to a shot of Jolie. What did he expect? A little mud wrestling between the two?  The media should give it a rest. Anniston has been through more than enough without having it all constantly shoved down her throat.


Not once, but twice!!

The more I see Brad sitting there and smirking with AJ, the more I think that Jennifer is good to be rid of him, but I am sure it has to hurt, everyday, with "the perfect family" smeared all over the tabloids.

Perfect, my foot.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Not once, but twice!!
> 
> The more I see Brad sitting there and smirking with AJ, the more I think that Jennifer is good to be rid of him, but I am sure it has to hurt, everyday, with "the perfect family" smeared all over the tabloids.
> 
> Perfect, my foot.


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!


Ditto!


----------

